# Cabers!  Cabers! Cabers! Thanx!



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello Guys!
My name is Barry Gray. I've been on a mission to find all the names Schwinn had on their bikes before WWII as I can. LOL LOL LOL I had no idea how many it could be. I've found almost 200 names already. I think their may be over a thousand or more. Being half nuts like all bicycle freaks, I decided I needed all the badges on my list. LOL LOL LOL I've been helped by all kinds of Cabe members all the way from the owner of the Cabe down to us flat landers. I've been sold badges, given photos of badges along with photos of bicycles and other info. I can't say how thankful I am. I've even made some friends and really enjoy talking with them.

This is only part of the people who have helped me. If I missed someone it's only because I'm brain dead.

Smitty, Peter D, Patric C, , Paul G, Santiago C, Scott M, Joseph L and many more.

Thanx Guys! I've really enjoyed talking with people with the same passion for bicycles as me. Bear


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 19, 2017)

Let's see pics of those Badges , I say Ole chap !


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll take some photos and post them. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's all my Badges. I have about 60 to 70 Badges in each type tray. Barry        4-19-17


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 19, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Here's all my Badges. I have about 60 to 70 Badges in each type tray. Barry        4-19-17
> 
> View attachment 453724 View attachment 453725 View attachment 453726 View attachment 453727 View attachment 453728 View attachment 453729 View attachment 453730 View attachment 453731 View attachment 453732



Hey Barry,

Haven't looked at all the pics yet but wondering if you have a WYETH Hardware badge or on your list? Here's mine. It's an early 36 Schwinn. Thanks! Robbie


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello Robbie,

Yes it's on my list, but I don't have one. Thanx for the photo. Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's a better photo of a badge I was asked about. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 19, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Here's all my Badges. I have about 60 to 70 Badges in each type tray. Barry        4-19-17
> 
> View attachment 453724 View attachment 453725 View attachment 453726 View attachment 453727 View attachment 453728 View attachment 453729 View attachment 453730 View attachment 453731 View attachment 453732



Anybody have any badges they feel the need to sell me to help me with my disease? LOL


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 20, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Anybody have any badges they feel the need to sell me to help me with my disease? LOL





Do you have its one ? , reads ;

Leacock Sporting goods 
JUPITER 
Saint Luis


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, Cool! I've got a really nice sample and also a photo of a Schwinn Bike.  Thanks,  Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2017)

I researched Leacock and typed up some info on them. Would you like any info or photos? Barry


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 20, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I researched Leacock and typed up some info on them. Would you like any info or photos? Barry




Sure ..


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2017)

LEACOCK SPORTING GOODS
SAINT LOUIS, MISSOURI


“JUPITER”                                                       SCHWINN



1938 SCHWINN JUPITER


 

 

 


  1937 Jupiter



 

 


Robert James Leacock founded R.J. Leacock Sporting Goods in 1902 in St. Louis MO. Born in 1863 in Illinois, he moved to St. Louis in 1881 and worked in a variety of jobs including grocery clerk and postman before becoming a salesman for Norvell-Shapleigh Hardware Co. He eventually became a manager and buyer in the athletic goods department and stayed in that position from 1896 till 1902. R. J. Leacock Co. was not a manufacture of goods but used established companies as a supplier much as Shapleighs Hardware operated.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Here's all my Badges. I have about 60 to 70 Badges in each type tray. Barry        4-19-17
> 
> View attachment 453724 View attachment 453725 View attachment 453726 View attachment 453727 View attachment 453728 View attachment 453729 View attachment 453730 View attachment 453731 View attachment 453732



I love the display


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I love the display



Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2017)

there are a few in there that aren't Schwinn...


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 30, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> there are a few in there that aren't Schwinn...



You are very correct!

They were ones I had not proven one way or the other so I included them. I've have  since updated my display and removed the University Special, the Edwards & Crist Badges, the Belknap, the Perfection and the Richardson's Model B Badges. The only one left I don't think is Schwinn, is the Airman Deluxe.   I also have a Mimms-Britton and a Unisco badge I can't find anything on, the rest are proved to be Schwinn.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2017)

this is a 1934 Huffman.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, they sold a lot of different brands. I have photos of Schwinn's and others with Louisville Cycle Supply Badges all kinds. They were a major Wholesaler for Schwinn and others


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2017)

I wasn't sure if you were going for Schwinn badges, or just badges on Schwinns. Chicago is another one who had their own badges.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you have co-op badge on your list?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 30, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> Do you have co-op badge on your list?



Yes, I have CO-OP from the Central CO-Operative.  Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 10, 2017)

The Zephyr's!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## PushnFords (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a rough bike badged as a Saturn by Leacock.  Not sure the manufacturer...I've found very little info about them.  The Jupitor seems to be more common.


----------

